

"I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product." - hype7
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5izacIaKf2hT_w5hDjmST8YtIM4Hw

======
fsdanosdfa
Full quote: "I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend
every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong... I'm
going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go
thermonuclear war on this... I don't want your money. If you offer me $5
billion, I won't want it. I've got plenty of money. I want you to stop using
our ideas in Android, that's all I want."

